# Looking for Embroidery Training on Barudan



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

We are looking for someone in the Texas area to come and help train and show my guys how to run the machines efficiently. We had a tech come out and set it all up and maybe spent 3 to 4 hours training and is impossible to get on the phone. We are willing to pay for the time please let me know anyone in the Dallas, Texas area!!


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

You need to contact Garry McGuire. Did you deal with Robert Grundy at Barudan when you bought your machine? Let me see if I can find Garry's contact info.


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

South Texas Technical Services is his company. Hopefully he is not the one you are referring to that set up your machine....If so, sorry if that is no help!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Garry's email is [email protected]. I have his number if you need it.


----------



## naldopr (Feb 11, 2016)

Richmendoza said:


> We are looking for someone in the Texas area to come and help train and show my guys how to run the machines efficiently. We had a tech come out and set it all up and maybe spent 3 to 4 hours training and is impossible to get on the phone. We are willing to pay for the time please let me know anyone in the Dallas, Texas area!!


Saw your shop on instagram amazing! Hope you get the help soon I'm also into getting a barudan! Much success brother


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes that was who set up our machine.
He did that perfectly and showed us the basics etc.
He just referred us to Barudan when we have questions instead of calling him.
I just need someone who can spend a day or two and train my guys on doing the sides of hat, and little tips and tricks. We are of course willing to pay to have this done.


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks man!! We have been working hard to get new machines yearly!!


----------



## pawprintz (Jan 18, 2007)

Richmendoza said:


> Thanks man!! We have been working hard to get new machines yearly!!


Hope you get the Barudan Training you need. Checked out your website. Looks like you have a really nice set-up.


----------



## RedBoot (Jan 9, 2017)

It's been challenging to get that kind of help in our area too. We hired an employee with a lot of experience early on when we started in embroidery, who shared a lot of knowledge.

Your website is so cool, very well done. Can I ask which T-shirt design tool you're using? Is that inksoft?


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank You!! 
We build the site on wordpress and then just added the API for inksoft for the designer.


----------



## Genie100 (Dec 22, 2018)

Did you eventually find someone to do the training sessions on the Barudan machine?
We're also looking for someone in the Dallas area.


----------



## ElitePromo (Aug 21, 2018)

Not exactly in the area(NM), but would be willing to come out and do what I can to help. Have been operating, maintaining and repairing Barudan's for the last 21 years. Contact me if you continue to struggle to find someone local.


----------



## 4beesprinting (Sep 18, 2011)

We are in NE Oklahoma and we use a guy that Robert Grundy recommended out of Dallas, his name is James Bernhagan 469-867-1100. His wife runs an embroidery business there in Dallas using the latest Barudans, which keeps him up on the tech side. I actually paid him for his time and went and spent a half a day with him at their shop really good people. Best $ I ever spent.


----------

